# Nikon Z9 / Affinity Photo Focus Stack



## WalterRowe (Dec 31, 2021)

This decorative little bell is about 3.25 inches tall.

Nikon Z9 + Nikkor Z 70-200/2.8
25 Frame Stack, Focus Step Width 1
ISO 200 | f/2.8 | 1/8s | 130mm

Capture One 22 RAW-to-TIFF
Affinity Photo Focus Merge to TIFF
Capture One 22 TIFF-to-JPG


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 1, 2022)

Nice shot, good detail and color.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 1, 2022)

Nice shot! Beautiful bell!


----------



## WalterRowe (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks all!


----------

